# corn on a cob wrapped with bacon



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Corn on a cob wrapped with bacon, anyone tried this?
If so, baked or grilled?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't tried it but now I have no choice...my brain is locked on


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I've done it grilled and its as good as it sound!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've done it like the following..

Covered each ear of corn with thin layer of Mayonnaise
Salt & peppered
Sprinkled with grated Parmesan 
Wrapped with bacon (used toothpicks on each end)

Slow smoked on the pit till bacon done....outstanding


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

'finkikin' does it & it looked killer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Think I'll smoke some ribs today just to try the corn.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

You can blanch the bacon to start the cooking process. That will help it crisp up and not worry about having to overcook the corn to get the bacon done.

This works great on bacon wrapped meats as well since you don't want to overcook the meat, especially shrimp.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> I've done it like the following..
> 
> Covered each ear of corn with thin layer of Mayonnaise
> Salt & peppered
> ...


Winner!:fireworks


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, even as much as I LOVE bacon, I am a corn on the cob purist/snob. I love it with butter and salt only. I will stick to wrapping cream cheese stuffed Jalapenos with bacon and leave the corn to the basics.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Hydra, you need to try bacon wrapped dates on the smoker or the grill!!! The first time I ever had them I was apprehensive, however they are KILLER!!!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Smoked, Bacon wrapped Turds are about as low on the food chain I will go. But, only because of the Bacon. I looove Bacon!

Probably has something to do with Mom always cooking Bacon without a top on when she was breastfeeding me.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Done the bacon wrapped corn thang yesterday while smoking ribs and was a huge success.The bacon was as good as the corn.


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Dang good will definetly cook this again


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

This weekend's target species: Bacon wrapped corn...will miracles ever cease?


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

For those of you grilling these...an unshucked ear of corn will cook perfectly in a microwave in 4 minutes. 2 minutes should precook your corn to a "medium" doneness, then you can wrap in bacon and grill, placing more focus on your bacon than the corn.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

slather ears of corn in your bbq sauce of choice and grill on low heat rotating them regularly


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

BBQ sauce sounds good too!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds awesome!,


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

GREAT IDEAS!
i did some last week in colorado but just grilled and used chili lime butter to put on it!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Randalls has 6/1.00 fresh sweet white/yellow this week.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Seneca Chief...best sweet corn on this Earth


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Dangit boys!

My sister is coming down from Nebraska for a week, I'm supposed to cook burgers for them one night, going to HAVE to have bacon wrapped corn to go along with it now!

And sorry, bacon wrapped prunes just goes to show bacon makes EVERYTHING better! lol


----------



## dam1 (Mar 2, 2013)

baytownboy said:


> Corn on a cob wrapped with bacon, anyone tried this?
> If so, baked or grilled?


I've grilled bacon wrapped corn on the cob several times. It's really good.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

corn-on-cob end all...
40 yrs back we were growing corn at the irrigation place...
we'd camp to change the water rows...
Daddy had a 16-20in tall piece of 16in well casing...
an old BBQ grill and another piece of casing about 8-12 in tall 
he'd pile in a bunch of wrist-size mesquite, light it.. put fresh corn shux and all on the grill so there was a stack over the coals
grill, corn and an old disc to cover...
15min max...
we'd grab those hot ears, suck, butter, salt...
like a bunch of *****, we'd eat roasted corn til we schist kernals...
I still have those pieces of casing .. 
and next year I will still do a roasting ear eat-down...
now this was shuck-on plain corn... 
BACON WRAPPED? may have to re-think...
we never even thunk of that....
Momma wouldn't a gone for it anyway... 
Ima fraid there may be a divergence...:rotfl:


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Crow's Nest said:


> Smoked, Bacon wrapped Turds are about as low on the food chain I will go. But, only because of the Bacon. I looove Bacon!
> 
> Probably has something to do with Mom always cooking Bacon without a top on when she was breastfeeding me.


 Some kids have all the luck! :bounce:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

When I make bacon wrapped corn, I pull the shucks down but not off the cob. Remove the silk and wrap with thick sliced peppered bacon. Pull the shucks back up and wrap in tin foil. When you have about 15 minutes left on what ever you're cooking, place the corn on top of the coals. Don't need to bury ears in the coals. After 7 or 8 minutes turn the ears over and leave another 7 or 8 minutes. Remove foil. shucks, and throw away the bacon (it won't be done). I don't even put butter on it to eat.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"bacon wrapped dates"

Not to argue WRR, but I used to like my "dates" unwrapped!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------

